# Use a flash drive with Mac OS 9.1



## Verna Boos (Dec 6, 2011)

I tried to use a new flash drive (OS 10 and Windows) on the Mac OS 9.1 at work (not networked). An error message appears as does an icon for the drive. I can drag a file to the drive and it is there (saw the folder on a pc). There is nothing in utilities to format the drive. I can't erase the drive. Is there anything else to be done? Should I just stick to Toast?
Thanks,
Verna


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

There is a reason that the system requirements are for OS X, not OS 9. OS 9 doesn't have the necessary drivers to use most USB drives today. If it has Toast, then you should just burn CDs.


----------

